# Loosing Bow hunting days!



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Please take a minute of your time to help your fellow bowhunters out and sign this petition.
Thanks!


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

I signed it...I live in NW LA but I wouldn't want to loose days either!!!


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I signed it, hope you don't lose any of your hunting season.

Good luck, Kev


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Signed


----------



## TREBORYERF (Feb 20, 2010)

I would be in favor for a change in the bowhunting season if it opened in nov and run through feb,I would not like them to change up our gun season though.


----------



## TREBORYERF (Feb 20, 2010)

That being said I don't want to see any one lose any hunting days,gun or bow.


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

TREBORYERF said:


> That being said I don't want to see any one lose any hunting days,gun or bow.


It depends why they are loosing the days. I think to preserve the deer population it would make more sence to loose gun days though.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

They want to push the season back because our rut is late Jan into Feb.
We see spotted fawns well into Nov. We(bowhunters) were willing to not hunt Oct but were hoping to get all of Feb for bow only hunting. Well, they are trying to push the gun season to Feb 15th. It closed Jan 24th this season. Thus putting us loosing a Month of bow only days! Not Good!
We can't just lay down and let this happen!
Thanks to all who have signed!


----------



## Hoyts n' Mulies (May 5, 2004)

Washington did the same thing last year. The worst of it is, we had 100's of signed petitions and they did no good. They took a week off the early season and a week off the late. 

Good luck and I hope thing go better for you all down there.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loose = You've got a screw *loose*.
Lose = We sure don't want to *lose* a hunting day.

:angel:


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

1955 said:


> Loose = You've got a screw *loose*.
> Lose = We sure don't want to *lose* a hunting day.
> 
> :angel:


Thanks for correcting me. I hope i spelled that right lol


----------

